# huge pregnate endler



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think my male guppie impregnated my female endler!!! AHHHH!!! what are the outcomes? im scurred!!! but she looks like shes gonna burst with eggs and her gravid spot is huge. any suggestions?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Guppies and endlers will definitely interbreed. They are the same family. Female endlers and female guppies look very much alike. The size of the fry shouldn't be a problem. You just may have a scad of them.

I have pea**** endlers only and some of my males are definitely 'guppy' colored. Somewhere along the line they picked up a 'guppy' gene.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

what will they look like most likely?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

They won't be deformed or anything. They basically have the same shape. You will just get some interesting colors and tail shapes on the males.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Be warned that some san be steral(cant have babys)


----------

